# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Muzike, dhe prove

## Xhuxhumaku

JA PROVONI TE KUPTONI CA KANE DASHUR TE THONE AUTORET ME PERSHENDETJET E TYRE,

----------


## B@Ne



----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## B@Ne



----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

R.I.P

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

R.I.P

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## zANë



----------

alnosa (28-01-2014)

----------


## PINK

Impressions.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erald123



----------


## PINK



----------


## BOKE



----------

sirena_adria (28-01-2014)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Per para folsin

----------

prishtina75 (27-01-2014)

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Per vete

----------

prishtina75 (27-01-2014)

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

:shkelje syri:

----------

